# speicheranbindung grafikkarte



## shooot3r (10. März 2010)

hallo, wollte mal wissen was die speicheranbindung bei einer grafikkarte eigentlich für einen einfluss auf die leistungsfähigkeit hat. die radeon 4890 hat zb 256 bit speicheranbindung, die gtx 260 jedoch 448 bit. trotzdem schlägt die 4890 die gtx 260 in fast allem tests.

 mfg


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. März 2010)

Weil die Speicheranbindung nicht allein für die Performance verantwortlich ist.
   Und außerdem ist bei der HD 4890 als Speicher GDDR5 (Taktvorteil) verbaut und bei der GTS 260 GDDR3.
   Deshalb ist die Bandbreite einer HD 4890 - trotz geringerer Speicheranbindung höher als die einer GTX 260.
   Was der Unterschied ist gugge da:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/G... 

   Generell kann man sagen das mit höheren Auflösungen und AA-EInstellungen die Speicherbandbreite an Wichtigkeit zunimmt.


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2010)

Könnte man evlt. mit der Zylinderzahl bei nem Auto vergleichen - da ist bei mehr zylindern zwar theoretisch mehr Potential für die Motorkraft drin, aber es kommt eben nicht nur auf die Zahl an, sondern ein 4 zylinder-Wagen kann auch mal schneller sein als ein 6-zylinder.


----------

